# Stockton, Ca bike show and swap meet! October 14th sunday



## slick (Sep 25, 2012)

Stockton, Ca bike show and swap meet Sunday October 14th located at the fairgrounds in Stockton. This is a killer Indoor show and swap so rain or shine we are there. Huge bike show with all types of bikes. Last show we had over 200 bikes on display. Swap meet always has about 30 vendors with great vintage parts and some dealers with new parts as well. Some of the local bike shops will be there as well with booths. Most people start showing up at 6am to set up your swap spot or bike for the show. Judging is usually around 12 noon. The show is over by around 3pm at the latest. This show is held in conjunction with the Car show/swap meet as well as the model car show/swap meet. The admission fee for the whole event is $5 with free parking. Hope to see a bunch of Cabers out there!


----------



## Schweirdo (Sep 28, 2012)

Great show last time. I will be there!!


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 28, 2012)

I will be there!


----------



## slick (Oct 3, 2012)

I personallt want to invite anyone to this show. It's a great show. Lots of vintage bikes. Pretty much the whole show is vintage bikes. Also the day before is the Alameda bike show which isn't too far away from Stockton if you are anywhere in Northern California. Please come out and bring your vintage bikes or anything you want to sell. I'll be there with my Super Speedline Airflow and my girlfriends 38 Raodmaster Supreme. Be there or be an L7 or square for those of you that don't remember the good ole days.


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 4, 2012)

*bring $$$$$$*

hi

this is a great show and swap  

i will be there with some good stuff


----------



## traveler11 (Oct 7, 2012)

*stockton show*

looking forward to this show as it will be my first  .  bringing my truck  and some cash hopefully will find a bike to bring home . see you  there 

  robert


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 12, 2012)

Great show out here in nor cal. Always a great time had by all. Come meet some new faces and check out all the cool bikes. Better yet enter the raffle and take one home! I never miss this show!


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 12, 2012)

*bring parts to sell make $$$$$ bring $$$$$$*

there also is a nice big car show and a full blown big swap 
going on at the same time


----------



## P.N.A. (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's the raffle bike almost complete. It's a Schwinn!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 14, 2012)

*show*

Hi all hope someone post pictures of the show


----------



## slick (Oct 14, 2012)

Unfortunately i forgot my camera so i didn't get any shots but there was some killer bikes out there and lots of extremely good deals on bikes and parts. I tried to stay in my booth as long as possible so i wouldn't buy anything. Did pretty good and only spent $40. that's a first for me! The turnout was a little smaller this year but the quality of bikes were awesome! Beautiful fully restored Colson rear steer tandem, lots of original muscle bikes, and some really neat vintage bikes as well.


----------

